# Previsões segundo os modelos (até 2 semanas) - Outubro 2022



## Gilmet (1 Out 2022 às 21:34)

*Previsões segundo os modelos (até 2 semanas)*

A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.


*Existem 2 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.

Previsões segundo os modelos: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões generalizadas, de curto a médio prazo, desde _nowcasting_ (previsões de curtíssimo prazo), situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação, análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução, a previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter algum cuidado e rigor, dando ênfase à comparação de modelos e ensembles, análise de cenários e convergências, tendências gerais, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais


*Links úteis

Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- MeteoGalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- MeteoGalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- OPC Lightning Strike Density (Açores/Madeira/Atlântico)
- AEMET DEA (Canárias/Madeira)

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN


*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Out 2022 às 11:27)

Interessante a mudança do JetStream a partir do dia 15 de Outubro, com a bifurcação do mesmo com sentido SO/NE.









						Jetstream Forecast - Jetstream Map Updated Four Times Daily - Netweather.tv
					

Check the latest Jet Stream map and forecast




					www.netweather.tv


----------



## jamestorm (6 Out 2022 às 11:46)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Interessante a mudança do JetStream a partir do dia 15 de Outubro, com a bifurcação do mesmo com sentido SO/NE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Implicações à nossa latitude?


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Out 2022 às 13:12)

jamestorm disse:


> Implicações à nossa latitude?


Eram sim, mas na anterior run das 00Z. Agora, os mapas dão uma alteração diferente.. Infelizmente não tive tempo para retirar as imagens e publicar...

Neste link é possível ver essa dinâmica:








						GFS Model
					

GFS model forecast of 200mb Wind for North Atlantic




					www.tropicaltidbits.com


----------



## Cesar (6 Out 2022 às 13:16)

As implicações devem ser chuva depois de dia 15 de Outubro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Out 2022 às 02:09)

Entretanto começam a haver indícios, a partir de meados deste mês, de que venha finalmente alguma atividade meteorológica típica do outono. Ainda é cedo para dizer o que realmente vem aí (e se vem sequer alguma coisa de jeito), mas pelo menos já se vão mostrando algumas mudanças em vários modelos. A ver vamos!


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2022 às 16:48)

O MetOffice coloca o sistema frontal , quase em oclusão, mesmo junto à costa ocidental na *próxima madrugada*, a chuva começará pelo litoral norte hoje à noite:







Ao* meio-dia de amanhã* o ponto triplo estará sobra a AML; mais a norte, já ocluída, a frente terá entrado para o interior:







*À noite*, o ramo quente perde expressão à superfície e resta uma frente fria de fraca actividade que poderá estender-se até ao Algarve, em movimento lento:







*Terça, dia 11, ao meio-dia*, andará a oclusão pelo centro e sul, talvez dissipada no Algarve:







Às 00h de dia 12, já nada está assinalado, de linhas de actividade sobre o território do continente:


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2022 às 05:02)

Isto promete ser interessante, começa no próximo Domingo.

Sábado a crista anticiclónica enfraquece e vai deixar aproximar-se as frentes frias:







Domingo, se isto não é uma boa notícia... corrente de OSO/SO com abundância de ar polar injectado à longitude dos Açores. O que poderá correr mal?


----------



## Cesar (12 Out 2022 às 06:59)

Mas nas previsões automáticas já tiraram a chuva de Domingo.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Out 2022 às 07:46)

Se vês isso nas cartas também vês que o sentido é Sudoeste para Nordeste e que as mesmas mal tocam no Minho. 
Mas claro se olhares ao GFS está bem mais interessante!


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2022 às 08:03)

As diferenças nas previsões de acumulados entre ECMWF e GFS são muito grandes, escusado será dizer que o ECMWF está péssimo, com praticamente tudo a ficar no mar:






GFS


----------



## jamestorm (12 Out 2022 às 09:19)

Snifa disse:


> As diferenças nas previsões de acumulados entre ECMWF e GFS são muito grandes, escusado será dizer que o ECMWF está péssimo, com praticamente tudo a ficar no mar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se ficasse qualquer coisa entre os valores dos dois modelos já era muito bom. GFS está muito bom.


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2022 às 17:48)

Ciclogénese explosiva dentro de 78 h junto as costas da Irlanda, de acordo com o GFS

Pode ser que as previsões fiquem baralhadas com alterações bruscas, pois creio que os modelos costumam andar à nora com as mudanças súbitas...


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Out 2022 às 19:34)

Pode dar 8 ou 80, tudo muito incerto ainda. Um ligeiro desvio para leste ou oeste da crista anticiclonica que se vai estabelecer algures no Mediterrâneo vai fazer toda a diferença. Nem vale a pena fazer grandes projecções por enquanto... Esperemos que a zona depressionária no Atlântico consiga "empurrar" a crista um pouco mais para leste. Se não o conseguir, será mais do mesmo: poeiras e calor transportado na corrente de sul/sudoeste.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2022 às 04:23)

Anticiclone estendido desde a Terra Nova à Islândia não deixa muito espaço àquela zona depressionária para se escapar sem deixar algo relevante aqui pela Península:















É preciso notar que estas cartas têm intervalos de 24 horas, e aquelas depressões a oeste/sudoeste da Irlanda são três distintas, em ciclogénese e movimentos rápidos para nordeste.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2022 às 08:16)

Tanta água no mar, é o que se chama, literalmente, chover no molhado:  







Já agora o ECMWF:







Muito incerto, mas será demasiado azar se tudo ficar no mar...ou apenas na região mais Noroeste...  

Aparentemente um evento com bastante potencial,  mas se fica (?) tudo a oeste será frustrante, ainda para mais com as necessidades de chuva que temos...


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Out 2022 às 09:41)

O mais certo será tudo ficar a norte do Sistema Montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.
Pelo menos que sirva para aumentar o nível da Barragem de Lindoso!


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2022 às 15:47)

Editar


Snifa disse:


> Muito incerto, mas será demasiado azar se tudo ficar no mar...ou apenas na região mais Noroeste...
> 
> Aparentemente um evento com bastante potencial, mas se fica (?) tudo a oeste será frustrante, ainda para mais com as necessidades de chuva que temos...



Com esta concordância dos dois modelos, parece certo que o Sotavento algarvio continuará à espera.

A saída das 00h do UKMO não dá grandes esperanças de a circulação descer mais em latitude, pelo menos a 72h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2022 às 17:34)

Snifa disse:


> Tanta água no mar, é o que se chama, literalmente, chover no molhado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O espaço temporal é diferente nos dois modelos, não se pode comparar e dizer que o GFS está tão bom e o ECM está péssimo, porque colocando o mesmo espaço temporal, o GFS está muito idêntico ao ECM.

O GFS saída das 00 até às 240 horas:


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Out 2022 às 17:45)

Eu acredito em vários dias de chuva no litoral norte sobretudo no Minho e Douro Litoral. 
Contudo nas regiões do sul e interior não me parece que haja para já grandes chances de chuva.


----------



## StormRic (14 Out 2022 às 04:31)

Aí está a instalação da depressão, a Oeste, bem longe...
















Esta situação já é bastante comum, e bastante frustrante.
Mas também não é evidente por onde se vai escapar de todo aquele bloqueio. Só o quadrante sul não estará bloqueado, o que é uma saída com grandes incógnitas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Out 2022 às 12:43)

O próprio index NAO está com das maiores margens de erro dos últimos meses:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Out 2022 às 00:46)

Parece que na próxima semana teremos um enorme rio atmosférico ao largo da costa portuguesa. A Galiza será bastante afetada, com a zona das Rias Baixas a levar com quase 300 mm nos próximos 10 dias, mas em Portugal parece que grande parte da precipitação deverá cair no mar - a única região com acumulados significativos será a do noroeste, e sobretudo no Gerês (onde poderá cair até 150 mm na próxima semana).  No Sul pouca coisa deverá chover (nalgumas zonas menos de 3 mm) e a maioria da chuva até será de barro devido à subida da dorsal africana associada à depressão no Atlântico.


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2022 às 14:55)

Até 2ªfeira à noite nada das frentes entrará no território do continente, devido quer a dissipação quer a ondulação pela injecção de massa de ar sub-tropical sahariana:





















No entanto aparecem linhas de instabilidade, o que significa precipitação aleatoriamente distribuída, com preferência pelo interior.

Repare-se nesta carta do AROME para amanhã à noite, aquelas manchas alongadas identificam os percursos de células pelo interior, em movimento geral SSO/NNE, nada entrando vindo do oceano pela costa ocidental.


----------



## Marco pires (15 Out 2022 às 15:07)

StormRic disse:


> Até 2ªfeira à noite nada das frentes entrará no território do continente, devido quer a dissipação quer a ondulação pela injecção de massa de ar sub-tropical sahariana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Viva,
Então como é que por exemplo o IPMA dá 88% de chuva para amanhã na zona de Lisboa? **


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2022 às 15:58)

Marco pires disse:


> Viva,
> Então como é que por exemplo o IPMA dá 88% de chuva para amanhã na zona de Lisboa? **



Boa pergunta .
Mas desconfia-se sempre que as probabilidades avançadas pelo IPMA não são 100%. Significa que não é uma frente ainda bem composta mas sim precipitação mal distribuída.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Out 2022 às 16:17)

Marco pires disse:


> Viva,
> Então como é que por exemplo o IPMA dá 88% de chuva para amanhã na zona de Lisboa? **


É isso mesmo, sempre que as probabilidades de chuva do IPMA são abaixo de 100% é mau sinal...o mais provável é que não chova ( em teoria 80% deveria ser mais provável chover do que não chover, mas o que tenho visto é que maior partes das vezes não chove pq as frentes já vem muito desorganizadas!).

E mesmo com 100% de probabilidade, pode cair um chuvisco e já acertaram!


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Out 2022 às 16:19)

jamestorm disse:


> É isso mesmo, sempre que as probabilidades de chuva do IPMA são abaixo de 100% é mau sinal...o mais provável é que não chova ( em teoria 80% deveria ser mais provável chover do que não chover, mas o que tenho visto é que maior partes das vezes não chove pq as frentes já vem muito desorganizadas!).
> 
> É mesmo com 100% de probabilidade, pode cair um chuvisco e já acertaram!


A probabilidade de precipitação ser igual ou superior a 1mm.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Out 2022 às 16:25)

jamestorm disse:


> É isso mesmo, sempre que as probabilidades de chuva do IPMA são abaixo de 100% é mau sinal...o mais provável é que não chova ( em teoria 80% deveria ser mais provável chover do que não chover, mas o que tenho visto é que maior partes das vezes não chove pq as frentes já vem muito desorganizadas!).
> 
> É mesmo com 100% de probabilidade, pode cair um chuvisco e já acertaram!


Se dá 80% de probabilidade nas previsões mas a sensação é que não chove metade das vezes, ou a sensação está errada ou os modelos têm que ser recalibrados....


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2022 às 16:28)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Parece que na próxima semana teremos um enorme rio atmosférico ao largo da costa portuguesa.



Não se aplica o conceito nas ocasiões. As condições é que serão mais favoráveis à ocorrência de precipitação.











Comparar com, por exemplo, o este do Canadá:


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2022 às 04:05)

N_Fig disse:


> Se dá 80% de probabilidade nas previsões mas a sensação é que não chove metade das vezes, ou a sensação está errada ou os modelos têm que ser recalibrados....



A probabilidade pode traduzir-se em percentagem da área considerada que receberá precipitação acumulável. Há sempre locais onde as condições são menos ou mais favoráveis para ocorrer precipitação. Compare-se as probabilidades com uma carta do Arome de previsão de acumulados: é raríssimo essas cartas apresentarem-se homogéneas em extensas regiões, é quase sempre uma manta de retalhos, especialmente no caso de frentes pouco vigorosas, prestes a entrar em dissipação, ou em zonas com baixos valores de água precipitável, eventos mais convectivos, etc.
Só os 100% dão uma quase certeza de que vai ocorrer precipitação, com acumulado maior ou igual ao critério definido, em qualquer lugar da área a que se refere a previsão.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Out 2022 às 10:27)

Venha lá essa chuva


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Out 2022 às 12:08)

Entretanto as previsões nas últimas 24 horas deram uma reviravolta de 180°. Ao que parece a depressão no Atlântico estará um pouco mais a leste do que o previsto inicialmente, o que essencialmente significará que também vai chover bem no Sul (a chuva de lama ficará na Andaluzia).   Isto são ótimas notícias já que era disto que todo o país precisava: chuva abundante de Norte a Sul. Oxalá que as previsões se concretizem - mesmo que não tenham efeito na seca, certamente serão uma ajuda!


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Out 2022 às 16:21)

A cada run, aumenta a previsão de precipitação. Que bom seria a concretização de 138,3 mm em 8 dias...


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2022 às 16:24)

Charneca Mundial disse:


>


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2022 às 16:37)

A publicação de cartas a 240h é sempre excitante em eventos de elevada precipitação mas há sempre variações de curto prazo com influência significativa. É uma mera indicação.

Onde estão os chorões dos cortes?


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2022 às 18:03)

Orion disse:


> A publicação de cartas a 240h é sempre excitante em eventos de elevada precipitação mas há sempre variações de curto prazo com influência significativa. É uma mera indicação.
> 
> Onde estão os chorões dos cortes?



 estão no Sotavento... apesar de tudo, circulação de sudoeste, se fosse de SUL mesmo...


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2022 às 18:13)

Mas para os dois próximos dias, há aqui um ligeiro passo atrás por parte do UKMO:

Saída das 00h de hoje, para amanhã às 12h (previsão a 36h): era empolgante!







Saída das 12 de hoje, para a mesma hora de amanhã (previsão a 24h): o entusiasmo diminuíu consideravelmente. E agora?


----------



## joralentejano (16 Out 2022 às 19:57)

ECMWF a fazer-nos sonhar!  Cenário previsto pela run das 12h, até sábado:





Acumulados previstos até domingo às 00h:





Ainda muitas voltas dará, mas não está nada mau!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Out 2022 às 11:39)

Incrível a reviravolta das previsões em 48h , isto da meteorologia é tudo tão volátil  Modelos vão nos dando esperança de uma segunda quinzena de Outubro à "moda antiga "   A concretizar-se as previsões será um enorme empurrão para nos tirar do " pó" , e nos colocar literalmente na lama 

ECM e GEM  maravilhosos nas ultimas saídas operacionais


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2022 às 11:46)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Incrível a reviravolta das previsões em 48h , isto da meteorologia é tudo tão volátil  Modelos vão nos dando esperança de uma segunda quinzena de Outubro à "moda antiga "   A concretizar-se as previsões será um enorme empurrão para nos tirar do " pó" , e nos colocar literalmente na lama
> 
> ECM e GEM  maravilhosos nas ultimas saídas operacionais


Serra de Montejunto e Serra d'Aire nos 200mm ? Wow Assim se concretize!



IPMA agora com probabilidades de chuva mais consistentes e alguns dias já nos 100%.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Out 2022 às 12:31)

jamestorm disse:


> Serra de Montejunto e Serra d'Aire nos 200mm ? Wow Assim se concretize!
> Ver anexo 2485
> IPMA agora com probabilidades de chuva mais consistentes e alguns dias já nos 100%.


Montejunto está mais nos 100 mm, mas, mesmo assim, não seria nada mau!


----------



## Marco pires (17 Out 2022 às 14:04)

Não está mau de facto, mas a sul de montejunto/estrela podia estar um pouco melhor, mesmo assim tomara todos os outubros estarem com estas previsões, certos anos tem sido uma miséria.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2022 às 15:11)

Próximas 48 horas frontais, segundo o MetOffice:

Hoje à noite:





De madrugada:





Amanhã ao meio-dia:





E finalmente amanhã à noite chega uma frente fria a quase todo o território... 





...varrendo de Oeste para Leste, com bónus de possibilidade de uma linha de instabilidade no Sotavento.






A frente mantém-se sobre o território do continente devido a ondulações.


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2022 às 18:01)

Além da chuva, as previsões indicam  dias em em geral ventosos, de destacar a quarta e quinta, com rajadas de 85/95 Km/h previstas o que é bastante significativo e, a ocorrerem, podem causar alguns estragos em estruturas, árvores, etc..


Previsão para 4ª feira, 19.outubro.2022

Céu muito nublado, com abertas a partir da tarde.

Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada, em especial

nas regiões Norte e Centro.

Vento moderado a forte (até 40 km/h) do quadrante sul, com rajadas

até 85 km/h nas terras altas e na faixa costeira do Norte e Centro.


Descida de temperatura, em especial da máxima.



Previsão para 5ª feira, 20.outubro.2022

Céu muito nublado.

Chuva, por vezes persistente.

Vento moderado a forte (até 40 km/h) do quadrante sul, com rajadas

até 90 km/h nas terras altas e na faixa costeira do Norte e Centro.

Neblina ou nevoeiro em alguns locais.


Atualizado a 17 de outubro de 2022 às 14:21 UTC






						IPMA - Previsão descritiva
					






					www.ipma.pt
				





GFS 12 z (e até á próxima 6º feira dia 28)  com acumulados significativos, em especial no Minho e Douro Litoral, podento eventualmente ultrapassar os 200 mm, o que já não seria mau e daria um bom "impulso" às barragens.

Para o resto do País já esteve melhor, veremos a evolução e o que ocorrerá na realidade, estas cartas valem o que valem a esta distância, são meramente indicativas:


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2022 às 18:09)

Snifa disse:


> Para o resto do País já esteve melhor



Mas uma miséria no Baixo Alentejo central. Até estranho não haver aqui as mensagens do costume... 

Entretanto a frente fria de amanhã confirma a sua posição nesta previsão do MetOffice já só a 24 horas, saída das 12h de hoje do UKMO.
Atrevo-me a dizer que há uma ligeira diminuição geral da intensidade do evento.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2022 às 18:42)

E acabou de saír há minutos a previsão frontal até Quinta-feira: parecem prometedoras, mas seria um pouco melhor, diria óptimo, até, se toda a depressão estivesse umas duas a três centenas de quilómetros para sueste.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2022 às 01:37)

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2022-10-17 17:48:00* e *2022-10-18 21:48:00*_*Assunto:*_* Mudança do estado tempo em Portugal Continental*A partir do meio da tarde de dia 18 de outubro, terça-feira, prevê-se uma alteração significativa das condições do estado do tempo em Portugal continental. O posicionamento de uma depressão complexa e quase estacionária no Atlântico Norte levará ao estabelecimento de um fluxo que transporta ar muito húmido até ao continente. Desta forma, prevê-se que o resto desta semana seja caracterizada por tempo chuvoso em Portugal continental.

Na noite de 18 para 19, uma superfície frontal fria deverá atravessar o território, com ocorrência de precipitação por vezes forte, inicialmente no litoral Norte e Centro, estendendo-se gradualmente ao restante território, assim como uma intensificação do vento, que será por vezes forte no litoral e nas terras altas. Com a passagem deste sistema frontal será de esperar uma descida das temperaturas para valores próximos do normal para a época, a partir de quarta-feira dia 19.

A persistência deste fluxo do quadrante sul ao longo dos restantes dias da semana permitirá a chegada de massas de ar tropical com elevado conteúdo em vapor de água, num padrão usualmente conhecido como rio atmosférico. Esta situação meteorológica deverá originar diversos períodos de precipitação persistente, podendo esta ser por vezes ser forte, acompanhada de trovoada, e de vento forte no litoral e terras altas.

Salienta-se ainda um aumento gradual da agitação marítima na costa de Portugal continental e nas zonas marítimas de responsabilidade nacional, devendo ser superior a 4 metros no litoral oeste na quinta-feira dia 19.

Dada a situação, serão emitidos Avisos Meteorológicos, e recomenda-se o acompanhamento dos mesmo e da previsão do estado do tempo para os próximos dias consultando:






						IPMA - Previsão descritiva
					






					www.ipma.pt
				








						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt
				








						IPMA - Avisos Meteorológicos em linha temporal
					






					www.ipma.pt
				




Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão para a navegação marítima consultar:






						IPMA - Boletins
					






					www.ipma.pt
				




IPMA
_________________________________
Situação, de facto, complexa. 

Saída das 12h do ECMWF continua excelente para todo o país.
Acumulados até domingo:





GFS menos generoso, mas para o normal de outubro também está bom. Além disso, ao contrário do ECM, o modelo não tem tanto em consideração a orografia, o que na situação que está a ser modelada (rio atmosférico) será um fator bastante importante.





Vamos acompanhando!


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2022 às 01:55)

StormRic disse:


> E acabou de saír há minutos a previsão frontal até Quinta-feira: parecem prometedoras, mas seria um pouco melhor, diria óptimo, até, se toda a depressão estivesse umas duas a três centenas de quilómetros para sueste.


As duas primeiras cartas mostram exatamente aquilo que é ter a NAO negativa! 

Case in point, em Setembro também aconteceu e deu-nos muita água:


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2022 às 04:10)

Duas actualizações interessantes:

A 24 horas para hoje às 18h, momento em que a frente fria está praticamente sobre a costa ocidental, para norte do Cabo Carvoeiro.





A 96 e 120 horas, entrando no fim de semana, com uma espectacular descida rápida em latitude do centro da depressão enquanto uma corrente lenta de sudoeste mantém uma frente sobre o Sul do território continental. Esta situação estacionária da frente e fluxo lento (isóbaras espaçadas) costuma produzir notáveis acumulados. Aguardemos.


----------



## stormy (18 Out 2022 às 13:04)

Potencial para tempo severo esta noite no noroeste.


Uma das situações mais claras de potencial tornádico dos últimos tempos por estas bandas.
Áreas em maior risco na faixa litoral entre Aveiro e A Coruña.


----------



## meko60 (18 Out 2022 às 14:01)

Se puderem traduzir esses gráficos para que leigos os percebam, eu agradecia . Obrigado.


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2022 às 14:54)

982 hPa/983 hPa a uma latitude e longitude bem mais próximas do continente, na próxima noite:











Estas cartas seguintes são baseadas na saída das 00h, pequenos desvios podem alterar significativamente o impacto. Daqui a três horas as cartas relativas à saída das 12h serão mais seguras.



Spoiler: Cartas 36h-72h (saída das 00h)


----------



## tonítruo (18 Out 2022 às 17:08)

meko60 disse:


> Se puderem traduzir esses gráficos para que leigos os percebam, eu agradecia . Obrigado.


Não sou perito nisto e alguém dará uma melhor resposta mas, essencialmente, parece estar previsto algum cisalhamento do vento que vês pelas "flechas" que estão à direita do gráfico da esquerda, o que significa que ao subires pela atmosfera, a direção do vento vai rodando, isto promove rotação numa célula. A outra questão importante é aquela linha a tracejado (outra vez no gráfico da esquerda) que, se não estou em erro, representa a temperatura que o ar que está à superfície terá se for subindo pela atmosfera (ou, por outras palavras, o quanto arrefece enquanto sobe) e a linha a vermelho representa a temperatura que está em determinada altitude. Como podes ver, a linha a tracejado está "acima" da linha a vermelho até chegares mais ao menos um pouco acima dos 9km de altitude, quer isto dizer que se "empurrares", para cima, o ar que está à superfície, ele manterá essa velocidade ascendente porque continuará a estar mais quente (e consequentemente menos denso) que o ar circundante da atmosfera até aos 9km de altitude, ou seja, condições favoráveis à convecção.
Resumindo: condições favoráveis à convecção mais o cisalhamento do vento resulta em possíveis super-células e tornados.
(Para os peritos, se estiver algo de errado ou demasiado simplificado na minha explicação, corrijam-me, por favor.)


----------



## meko60 (18 Out 2022 às 17:26)

tonítruo disse:


> Não sou perito nisto e alguém dará uma melhor resposta mas, essencialmente, parece estar previsto algum cisalhamento do vento que vês pelas "flechas" que estão à direita do gráfico da esquerda, o que significa que ao subires pela atmosfera, a direção do vento vai rodando, isto promove rotação numa célula. A outra questão importante é aquela linha a tracejado (outra vez no gráfico da esquerda) que, se não estou em erro, representa a temperatura que o ar que está à superfície terá se fosse subindo pela atmosfera (ou por outras palavras o quanto arrefece enquanto sobe) e a linha a vermelho representa a temperatura que está em determinada altitude. Como podes ver, a linha a tracejado está "acima" da linha a vermelho até chegares mais ao menos um pouco acima dos 9km de altitude, quer isto dizer que se "empurrares", para cima, o ar que está à superfície, ele manterá essa velocidade ascendente porque continuará a estar mais quente (e consequentemente menos denso) que o ar circundante da atmosfera até aos 9km de altitude, ou seja, condições favoráveis à convecção.
> Resumindo: condições favoráveis à convecção mais o cisalhamento do vento resulta em possíveis super-células e tornados.
> (Para os peritos, se estiver algo de errado ou demasiado simplificado na minha explicação, corrijam, por favor.)


Muito obrigado!


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2022 às 21:04)

Saída das 12h de hoje.

Amanhã às 12h a elusiva frente ainda se demora por Setúbal.
A depressão cava-se mais um pouco.






Devido às ondulações, amanhã à noite a frente continua quase na mesma posição.
O centro da depressão atinge a sua latitude mais baixa e o maior cavamento.







A partir de quinta-feira a depressão sobe em latitude e ao meio dia está na posição mais próxima de Finisterra. Move-se depois rapidamente para a proximidade da Irlanda, enchendo ligeiramente. Deixa para trás, para Sul, duas frentes.










Com o bloqueio da crista a norte desfeito, um dos seus núcleos anticiclónicos ocupa uma posição mais habitual a ONO dos Açores.
A depressão está sobre a costa ocidental da Irlanda (bem longe daqui) e o núcleo satélite, a Oeste, pode ou não individualizar-se
Restam as frentes sobre a península, das quais a mais a sul continua a ondular e mais a norte a corrente já é de Oeste/OSO.





O fim de semana é uma incógnita neste momento, depende de como a corrente de noroeste e o núcleo satélite se desenvolvem.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (18 Out 2022 às 21:13)

StormRic disse:


> Saída das 12h de hoje.
> 
> Amanhã às 12h a elusiva frente ainda se demora por Setúbal.
> A depressão cava-se mais um pouco.
> ...



Brutal, obrigado pelas tuas análises!


----------



## jamestorm (18 Out 2022 às 21:54)

StormRic disse:


> Saída das 12h de hoje.
> 
> Amanhã às 12h a elusiva frente ainda se demora por Setúbal.
> A depressão cava-se mais um pouco.
> ...


Essas duas frentes serão suficientes para produzir os valores generosos de precipitação apontados por alguns modelos?


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Out 2022 às 22:09)

Vou deixar aqui as imagens de previsão do Jet Stream, o grande motor que explica a mudança que temos para um padrão mais chuvoso (e ventoso).

Dia de hoje, pelas 12h, a mostrar a dinâmica que levou à formação a esta latitude da actual depressão que nos afecta, num encurvamento do ramo da corrente de jacto, a potenciar o aprofundamento da depressão.:




No dia 21 e 22 temos a presença de um ramo da corrente de jacto em cima da península, e vemos, abaixo da Gronelândia outro ramo, com ventos expressivos (rosa ténue), levando posteriormente à formação de outra depressão a noroeste da península:









Para a próxima semana, a dinâmica da corrente de jacto deverá manter um padrão húmido para a Península; dias 25 e 26 respectivamente:









Obviamente que ainda estamos algo longe para ter uma noção exacta do que acontecerá na próxima semana, mas a probabilidade será alta de termos chuva generalizada.
Quanto ao final do mês\início de novembro, acreditando em futurologia, penso que o AA deverá subir e permitir que o verão de São Martinho nos faça companhia.
Depois....depois logo veremos. Venha de lá essa chuva tão necessária!


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2022 às 22:28)

jamestorm disse:


> Essas duas frentes serão suficientes para produzir os valores generosos de precipitação apontados por alguns modelos?


Alguns modelos mostram que essas superfícies frontais poderão ter um movimento lento e isso deverá originar acumulados mais elevados em determinadas zonas, dependendo de onde as mesmas permaneçam na direção SW/NE. Será o típico cenário de rio atmosférico, cuja precipitação é potenciada pela orografia.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Out 2022 às 22:28)

E aí está a nossa "BELA" depressão, em todo o seu esplendor, cheia de energia, energia essa que poderá alegrar estas terras de Portugal a meio da madrugada, com chuva e vento fortes.
Imagem de satélite de massas de ar, da EUMETSAT:






FANTÁSTICO!
Venha agora o seguimento...


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2022 às 22:51)

Efectivamente o MetOffice mostra que o núcleo próximo da Irlanda enche-se enquanto o seu satélite a Oeste se cava e desce rapidamente em latitude num movimento ciclonico (anti-horário). Isto dá um novo impulso à corrente de Oeste/sudoeste sobre o continente.






Simultaneamente, o anticiclone a Oeste dos Açores desmantela-se para sueste e abre passagem a uma larga corrente de noroeste reforçada por novo núcleo de altas pressões a Oeste. Dela nasce uma nova ciclogénese sobre os Açores.
Entretanto o continente continua sob a corrente de sudoeste, reforçada pela nova injecção de ar frio trazido na circulação da depressão que se aproxima desta vez mais do noroeste.






Se este cenário decorrer assim ou parecido, é do melhor que se podia desejar.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 00:55)

Hoje às 18h, 979 hPa numa localização que já não víamos há algum tempo.


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2022 às 09:34)

IPMA:


Informação especial*Comunicado válido entr*_*e* _*2022-10-19 07:19:00* e *2022-10-21 22:19:00*
Assunto: Depressão ARMAND: Efeitos em Portugal continental - COMUNICADO Nº 1
No seguimento dos critérios de emissão estabelecidos para a nomeação de tempestades da época 2022-2023, foi atribuído pelo IPMA o nome ARMAND a uma depressão, que estava centrada em 45°N e 22°W hoje dia 19 de outubro de 2022 às 03:00UTC.

Os efeitos desta depressão estão a ser sentidos em Portugal continental desde a madrugada de hoje dia 19, persistindo pelo menos até ao dia 22, com vento por vezes forte do quadrante sul, transportando uma massa de ar tropical muito húmida.

Desta forma, prevê-se a ocorrência de precipitação por vezes forte e persistente, e vento forte no litoral e terras altas nos dias 19 e 20, com rajadas nos períodos de maior instabilidade, podendo atingir 95 km/h no litoral Norte e terras altas.

Espera-se também um aumento significativo da agitação marítima a partir do fim da tarde do dia 20, com ondas de sudoeste até 5 metros durante o dia 20, quinta-feira.

Esta depressão afetará também o arquipélago da Madeira, onde se espera a ocorrência de precipitação por vezes forte e persistente, em especial no dia 20, assim como um aumento da agitação marítima, com ondas de noroeste com 4 metros.

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:






						IPMA - Previsão descritiva
					






					www.ipma.pt
				








						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt
				








						IPMA - Avisos Meteorológicos em linha temporal
					






					www.ipma.pt
				








						IPMA - Boletins
					






					www.ipma.pt
				



Data de edição: 2022-10-19 07:19:45


----------



## stormy (19 Out 2022 às 11:02)

StormRic disse:


> Hoje às 18h, 979 hPa numa localização que já não víamos há algum tempo.



É sempre assinalável teres um ciclone tão cavado, no entanto ainda mais assinalável é teres isso junto com a presença de um rio atmosférico a entrar diretamente dos trópicos. Ambiente extremamente instável e dinâmico, favorável a fenómenos de tempo severo e a precipitação muito intensa.

https://bestweather.org/mapas/carta...tic/column-water-surface/2022-10-20T09:00:00Z

Podes ver aqui neste link o conteúdo em água  precipitável. Brutal entrada de  ar húmido em todas as camadas.
Especial atenção Sábado com a chegada de uma nova perturbação, esta irá forçar uma rotação do fluxo  mais de sudoeste para sul/sueste numa área que vai até Marrocos, obrigando a massa de ar mais húmido a entrar pelo sul. Neste contexto de advecção intensa de ar húmido poderá surgir convecção muito intensa na região sul onde há interação direta da massa de ar energética com a dinâmica associada à corrente de jato/ar frio em altura.

https://bestweather.org/mapas/carta...al-atlantic/bwsi-surface/2022-10-22T12:00:00Z


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 17:11)

Cartas a 24 horas.

Para esta noite (saída das 0h):





E madrugada (saída das 6h),* 978 hPa* já é assim um número algo mágico...


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 18:52)

Mais três cartas acabadas de publicar (saída das 12h), para manter a adrenalina em alta:

Amanhã às 12h, o rio atmosférico é identificado naquela frente ondulante pelo Sul, penso eu:





Amanhã à noite, descida em latitude das frentes, troca de protagonista frontal:





Sexta-feira ao meio-dia (utc). Nova frente instalada no Sul, começa também a ondular:





A depressão, que nos renovou a esperança de um Outubro reparador da seca, seguiu o seu curso previsto até às costas da Irlanda; o seu satélite começa a formar-se a OSO.
A Groenlândia enviou-a e uma boa massa de ar frio para o Atlântico Norte central.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (19 Out 2022 às 21:16)

StormRic disse:


> Mais três cartas acabadas de publicar (saída das 12h), para manter a adrenalina em alta:
> 
> Amanhã às 12h, o rio atmosférico é identificado naquela frente ondulante pelo Sul, penso eu:
> 
> ...


Obrigado novamente Storm! Já agora, isto resume-se em que? A prevista muita chuva que estávamos a espera com este evento? Várias frentes até domingo?


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 22:36)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Obrigado novamente Storm! Já agora, isto resume-se em que? A prevista muita chuva que estávamos a espera com este evento? Várias frentes até domingo?



O IPMA prevê chuva para todo o território, na continuação da muita chuva que já caíu na maior parte do território, faltando apenas o Sul ser beneficiado. Haverá sempre lacunas espaciais de menores acumulados, mas esta situação é sempre mais bem distribuída do que a simples convecção de células locais.
E continuam as frentes até domingo pelo menos.

Eis as cartas para Sábado:











Pode-se dizer que é uma posição ideal para produzir uma circulação potente de sudoeste.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2022 às 23:29)

Uma das condicionantes na previsão é a entrada da tal massa de ar extremamente húmida, a ser comprimida contra a massa de ar mais seca que o anticiclone, localizado no Mediterrâneo, impõe.
Saber onde esta massa húmida será "comprimida" é para já difícil.
Este será, como no passado já aconteceu no início do outono, um ponto chave tanto na distribuição da precipitação como na intensidade com que cairá (que se espera abundante).
Conto com a zona interior do continente a ser "beneficiada" com este efeito de jogo das massas de ar. Aqui espero que Trás-os-Montes veja a tão desejada chuva que acabe com a secura extrema dessas terras.

Uma nota\curiosidade: ao contrário do que acontece na fase tardia do outono e no inverno, as depressões agora formadas não entram pela zona central do continente europeu, antes "mergulham" pela zona central do Atlântico, para em seguida, lenta ou rapidamente, se deslocarem para o Atlântico NE. Isto, na leitura que faço, está directamente ligado ao estabelecimento de vários núcleos anticiclónicos no centro e sul da Europa continental, que são uma imensa barreira à progressão das depressões atlânticas.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2022 às 07:11)

Hoje à noite, linha de instabilidade passa por Setúbal e Portalegre? Restos renovados da oclusão?









"Armand" deixa-nos na Sexta-feira, vai para a Irlanda, mas em binário com o seu satélite atira-nos com quem? É bem possível que também seja nomeada.










Aquelas cartas são baseadas na saída das 00h (excepto a primeira, que é das 18h).

Anteriormente, a saída das 18h produziu estas, para Domingo e 2ªfeira: na minha opinião a incerteza paira a partir de Segunda, nestes vales muito amplos pode nascer qualquer coisa ou nada, fechando-se simplesmente a crista entre os dois anticiclones. Mas a corrente forte de Noroeste dirigida aos Açores vai ajudar uma ciclogénese.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2022 às 13:31)

* Previsão para sábado, 22.outubro.2022*

Céu geralmente muito nublado.

Chuva persistente, por vezes forte nas regiões Norte e Centro e

no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, *com condições favoráveis à ocorrência

de trovoadas e rajadas convetivas*.

Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, por vezes

forte (até 40 km/h) e com rajadas até 65 km/h no litoral a norte

do Cabo Espichel, soprando forte (até 50 km/h),

com rajadas até 80 km/h, nas terras altas a partir da manhã.

Neblina ou nevoeiro temporário em alguns locais.

Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.

Fonte: IPMA

Curiosa, a previsão do IPMA para Sábado, nunca vi colocarem na previsão descritiva *"rajadas convetivas"*, mas sim rajadas fortes.


----------



## Cesar (20 Out 2022 às 13:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> * Previsão para sábado, 22.outubro.2022*
> 
> Céu geralmente muito nublado.
> 
> ...


É moderno agora, têm  que se inovar.


----------



## Cesar (20 Out 2022 às 13:52)

StormRic disse:


> Hoje à noite, linha de instabilidade passa por Setúbal e Portalegre? Restos renovados da oclusão?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deve ser Beatrice, Beatriz em Português


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2022 às 16:37)

E depois da Beatrice, temos qual?   Já dia 27 temos novo monstro:






Que núcleo bem frio upa upa:






E o arrastão de água precipitável para os Açores (e porventura o continente) que mete respeito...






A Oscilação Atlântica dá sinais de ir para negativa de novo até ao final do mês, mas ainda é pouco preciso entre os modelos. Era bom para aproveitar esta chuva toda antes da típica dorsal de AA que temos em Novembro.


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2022 às 16:59)

Previsão dos acumulados do ECMWF até praticamente ao fim do mês (30/10) era bom que se verificassem ou que minimamente fossem parecidos, antes de, eventualmente, vir o AA e por tempo indeterminado..


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2022 às 19:02)

Mammatus disse:


>



O potencial de ciclogénese que vem da Groenlândia para gerar a eventual "Beatriz" está bem à vista na imagem de satélite e massas de ar!

Corresponde a esta análise:




A potencial "Beatriz já tinha individualidade, mas primeiro a "Armand" tenta absorvê-la ao tentar fazer um binário (parecido com um _Fujiwara_):








No entanto, amanhã à tarde a "Beatriz" libertar-se-à da "Armand", prefere notoriamente a vizinhança portuguesa.






No Sábado instala-se com uns magníficos 985 hPa em frente à costa ocidental, na latitude de Finisterra:


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2022 às 01:49)

A partir de Domingo a situação torna-se ainda mais interessante e de certo modo uma incógnita em termos do resultado prático que todos desejamos: chuva e animação eléctrica.

*Sábado à noite*: a provável "Beatriz" não se demora muito. Isto até parece um iô-iô, volta para norte, para se integrar numa vasta depressão complexa que ocupará toda a largura oceânica da Groenlândia à Escandinávia.





Aquela frente sobre o Sul do território, e que é a fronteira entre o ar tropical e as investidas das massas de ar polar modificado, mantém-se* Domingo* a meio do dia, enquanto continua também a corrente de OSO/SO na costa ocidental:





A partir de Domingo à noite e *2ªfeira ao meio dia*, a situação torna-se deveras complicada de descrever: naquele vale alargado entre o continente e a Terra Nova, aparece um pequeno núcleo depressionário na ondulação de uma das frentes deixadas pela "Beatriz". Note-se o pequeno máximo de pressão sobre a península, entre esta frente e a frente tropical. Não sei se esse núcleo terá vida longa porque...





... *na 3ªfeira*, a circulação conjunta do anticiclone na Terra Nova e da vasta depressão complexa entre as ilhas britânicas e a Groenlândia produz a descida em latitude de uma extensa massa de ar frio. Essa massa desabando sobre o vale gera uma parafernália de linhas de actividade. Claro que uma situação destas pode ter múltiplas variações no espaço e no tempo, pequenas diferenças tendo grandes efeitos no que chega ao continente.


----------



## ruival (21 Out 2022 às 08:47)

StormRic disse:


> A partir de Domingo a situação torna-se ainda mais interessante e de certo modo uma incógnita em termos do resultado prático que todos desejamos: chuva e animação eléctrica.
> 
> *Sábado à noite*: a provável "Beatriz" não se demora muito. Isto até parece um iô-iô, volta para norte, para se integrar numa vasta depressão complexa que ocupará toda a largura oceânica da Groenlândia à Escandinávia.
> 
> ...


obrigado pelas tuas analises.tenho aprendido imenso com as tuas partilhas 

Enviado do meu 2109119DG através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Out 2022 às 11:09)

Ora cá está o "bicho"...ou será "bicha" (Beatrice\Beatriz?), em formação.
Muito dinamismo, muito ar frio, muita convecção em potência, a interagir com o "Armand".
Já temos vento muito forte à superfície na zona ocidental. Provavelmente aumentará o vento e aprofundará rapidamente o núcleo nas próximas horas.





Excelente...





Venha a chuva! Venha de lá esse BOM tempo!


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2022 às 16:47)

Bem visível a depressão  Beatriz que nos vai afetar a partir de amanhã, esta parece trazer uma frente mais consistente e larga, com  potencial instabilidade, bastante ar frio, ou não viesse lá bem de cima da zona da Gronelândia, veremos quais os efeitos por cá:






Agora está mais ou menos assim:






Amanhã pelas 09:00 UTC deverá estar nesta posição:


----------



## Pedro Mindz (21 Out 2022 às 17:05)

Snifa disse:


> Bem visível a depressão  Beatriz que nos vai afetar a partir de amanhã, esta parece trazer uma frente mais consistente e larga, com  potencial instabilidade, bastante ar frio, ou não viesse lá bem de cima da zona da Gronelândia, veremos quais os efeitos por cá:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na tua opinião poderá trazer mais instabilidade que esta que passou por cá nestes dias?


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2022 às 17:16)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Na tua opinião poderá trazer mais instabilidade que esta que passou por cá nestes dias?



Aparentemente sim, e deixará a "porta aberta" a mais frentes e sistemas frontais nos dias seguintes, mas agora já estamos numa altura que é mais de nowcasting e ver o que realmente acontece.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2022 às 17:37)

"Beatriz" ainda não foi nomeada, mas as cartas para amanhã são empolgantes:
Saída das 0h de hoje, para a próxima noite:





Saída das 6h, para a próxima madrugada:





Saída das 0h, para meio do dia e noite de amanhã:









Deixo só estas por agora porque devem estar quase a saír as das 12h.


----------



## Thomar (21 Out 2022 às 18:41)

Previsão do IPMA para amanhã:

_Previsão para sábado, 22.outubro.2022

RESUMO:
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, persistentes e por vezes fortes.
Vento forte no litoral e nas terras altas, com rajadas. Agitação
marítima forte na costa ocidental.

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser persistentes
e por vezes fortes.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada e *rajadas convectivas.*
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, por vezes
forte (até 40 km/h) no litoral oeste, com rajadas até 65 km/h a
norte do Cabo Raso a partir da manhã, soprando moderado a forte
(30 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas, com rajadas até 85 km/h a partir
da manhã.
Neblina ou nevoeiro temporário em alguns locais.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima._


É a primeira vez que leio na previsão descritiva *rajadas convectivas*.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (21 Out 2022 às 18:56)

Thomar disse:


> Previsão do IPMA para amanhã:
> 
> _Previsão para sábado, 22.outubro.2022
> 
> ...


Eles custumam colocar isso nos avisos, quando há previsão de trovoadas fortes, no verão.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2022 às 19:10)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Eles custumam colocar isso nos avisos, quando há previsão de trovoadas fortes, no verão.



Nunca vi.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2022 às 19:37)

Agora sim, saída das 12h, série de cinco cartas com doze horas de intervalo a mostrar bem o que a "Beatriz" pode trazer (ainda não está nomeada?):

*Amanhã ao meio-dia* (utc), aquele sector quente, antes da frente fria trazida pela depressão, toma uma direcção mais para Norte do que nordeste, como aparecia na saída anterior, alinhando-se a sua frente fria quase paralela à costa ocidental. Logo colada a esta vem a frente fria da "Beatriz", muito perto já do litoral norte.
Pressão no centro da depressão desceu para 984 hPa.





*À noite, de amanhã*, chega o pós-frontal daquelas frentes, com vento forte SSO no litoral norte e SO no centro:





*Domingo ao meio-dia*, "Beatriz" no seu pior para a costa do Litoral Norte (pior ainda será na Galiza). A sua frente fria estará pelo Algarve nessa altura:





Irresistivelmente apanhada na corrente de Oeste, *Domingo à noite* Beatriz não se demora perto do continente e vai para a Grã-Bretanha, assolando de passagem a Normandia e depois o Mar do Norte. Por cá, é difícil dizer o que vai restar e que actividade pode ter, já com circulação fraca de SO.





*Segunda-feira* a frente tropical (ainda ela...) é assinalada sobre a região norte do continente. Provavelmente tudo calmo quanto a vento. Os Açores estão à espera da forte corrente de noroeste lançada entre a Groenlândia e a Terra Nova.


----------



## Thomar (21 Out 2022 às 19:49)

Obrigado @StormRic  por colocares essas cartas e a tua análise, um bom serviço em prol do fórum!


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 01:06)

A saída das *18h*, com a previsão a 24 horas, para *amanhã* àquela hora confirma o cavamento da depressão até aos 984 hPa e a posição da frente fria aproximadamente sobre Lisboa.






---

E finalmente duas cartas que adiantam o que poderá surgir daquela corrente de noroeste, até meio da *próxima semana*:

*Terça, 25*, a indecisão no vale alargado parece que se traduz num pequeno núcleo com sistema frontal rapidamente ocluído mas que poderá trazer uma situação localmente intensa, até de vento, especialmente para o Litoral Oeste.





*Quarta, 26*, ainda persiste a frente orientada SO-NE, com ondulações, consequência da persistência do _jet_. A grande depressão atlântica organiza-se mas já sem núcleos que desçam até à nossa latitude. Ficam assim os Açores e o Continente numa situação de corrente periférica, de ONO e SSO, respectivamente. Com essa situação não ficará, para já, cancelada a continuação da precipitação. Aliás o IPMA mantém na previsão até ao fim da próxima semana, quase fim do mês, a probabilidade significativa de precipitação, em especial no Norte e Centro.


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 03:50)

Verificação da previsão frontal a 24 horas. Em cima, previsão a partir da saída das 00h de ontem, em baixo, a análise das 00h de hoje:


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Out 2022 às 23:22)

A 3a depressão da temporada está modelada para dia 27 (com o impacto das frentes frias). O núcleo a 500 hPa é mais frio mas também mais afastado a W/NW de PT Continental do que esta última, o que geralmente causa mais estragos pela lentidão da passagem da frente. Poderá ser nomeada ou não. Para dia 25, parece existir um núcleo secundário no Golfo da Biscaia, no dia 26 já temos a ondulação quente desta 3a. Ainda +200 mm modelados para o Minho, para além do que já choveu. 






Potencial cut-off no dia 28-29, mas que parece só afetar os Açores e a Madeira. A oscilação atlântica vai tender para positiva no final do mês, não há grande espaço para cut-offs durarem muito sem o AA se meter logo, o que parece ser o que vai acontecer no dia 31. Para acompanhar.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2022 às 01:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A 3a depressão da temporada está modelada para dia 27 (com o impacto das frentes frias)



Até à formação dessa depressão atlântica, iniciada no dia 25, o território do continente continua sob uma corrente de SO/Sul, mas lenta, e passagem de frentes mas talvez sem grande intensidade.

Para *hoje, Domingo*, é ainda a "Beatriz" que mantém um forte fluxo de Oeste/SO no Norte mas menos intenso no Centro e fraco no Sul:













A *partir da noite,* e embora se mantenha esta corrente do quadrante Sudoeste, o continente já não estará sob a influência directamente relacionada com a "Beatriz", mas sim com uma pequena depressão periférica deixada como cut-off sobre os Açores e que sem mais cavamento evoluirá para nordeste durante a *2ªfeira*, não atingindo directamente o continente. Apenas as frentes associadas trarão chuva principalmente para o Norte e Centro.









*3ªfeira* esta depressão com pouca individualidade será absorvida pela nova depressão entretanto formada no Atlântico a Oeste da Irlanda.
A frente fria, associada ao pequeno núcleo em fase de perda de identidade, atravessará o Norte e Centro do continente, perdendo expressão no Sul, por estagnar o movimento, e formando nova ondulação que fará a frente, renovada, subir em latitude mantendo a orientação SO-NE e afectando principalmente o Norte do território na *4ªfeira*:













*5ªfeira* serão as frentes frias da nova grande depressão atlântica que varrerão o continente com uma nova circulação forte de SSO:


----------



## stormy (23 Out 2022 às 23:09)

Dias 25-26-27 com algumas semelhanças com o dia 13/Nov/2011, há bastante energia nas camadas baixas, com advecção tropical, passagem de perturbações em altura associadas ao jato polar e aquecimento diurno com fluxo de S/SSE a centrar-se no litoral norte e centro.

No sul temos alguma incerteza dado que o suporte dinâmico parece mais focado no norte e centro e porque temos alguma influencia de ar seco em excesso de tal forma que afecte mesmo as camada superficiais por mecanismos de mistura vertical e também que gere valores elevados de inibição convectiva.

No interior norte e centro idem, pouca humidade disponível.
Parece portanto um cenário favorável ao litoral grosso modo entre a AML  e  o noroeste, com risco de convecção localmente severa. 

Nas restantes áreas poderá ocorrer alguma convecção de base alta ( amarelos no mapa em Espanha, Marrocos e sul/interior), acima de tudo altocumulus, altocumulus castellanus e talvez um ou outro Cb embebido.

É manter o olho aberto dado que os pormenores serão definidos a curto prazo, na mesoescala, e os modelos vão andar à nora.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (24 Out 2022 às 00:46)

stormy disse:


> Dias 25-26-27 com algumas semelhanças com o dia 13/Nov/2011, há bastante energia nas camadas baixas, com advecção tropical, passagem de perturbações em altura associadas ao jato polar e aquecimento diurno com fluxo de S/SSE a centrar-se no litoral norte e centro.
> 
> No sul temos alguma incerteza dado que o suporte dinâmico parece mais focado no norte e centro e porque temos alguma influencia de ar seco em excesso de tal forma que afecte mesmo as camada superficiais por mecanismos de mistura vertical e também que gere valores elevados de inibição convectiva.
> 
> ...


A convecção no litoral será de base alta também?


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2022 às 01:48)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> A convecção no litoral será de base alta também?


Não. Há humidade/calor suficiente à superficie para gerar convecção com base na sfc. Os perfis verticais estão bastante bons até. Exemplo abaixo para Sintra dia 26.


----------



## Hawk (24 Out 2022 às 19:54)

Cenário severo previsto pelo ECM para a Madeira na próxima 4a/5af com 200mm de precipitação em 24h.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2022 às 20:38)

Hawk disse:


> Cenário severo previsto pelo ECM para a Madeira na próxima 4a/5af com 200mm de precipitação em 24h.



Repare-se que os 230mm caiem no oceano ao largo da costa. Em terra, mesmo o máximo em área significativa fica no intervalo 100 a 150 mm (nas 74 horas).





O IPMA já contempla a situação antevista pelo ECM, na sua previsão descritiva para os próximos três dias que abrangem o período de 74 horas a que se refere essa previsão de acumulado do ECM.












Até às 00h de dia 26, o AROME ainda nada põe de significativo nos acumulados tri-horários.
Este período, das 15h às 18h de amanhã, é o único mais significativo, todos os outros não excedem valores na casa dos 5 a 10 mm e são em áreas mais restritas.


----------



## Hawk (24 Out 2022 às 20:59)

Uma coisa parece certa. Não vai haver radar para nowcasting. Está off há 2 semanas.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2022 às 21:09)

Hawk disse:


> Uma coisa parece certa. Não vai haver radar para nowcasting. Está off há 2 semanas.


Voltamos ao_ nowcasting_ usando apenas as imagens de satélite. Não era fácil...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Out 2022 às 21:11)

O Ecm sobre estima sempre a precipitação... aqui para o continente é igual!


----------



## Cesar (24 Out 2022 às 21:11)

Bem parece que a chuva pára no Continente na próxima Sexta feira.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2022 às 21:34)

Cesar disse:


> Bem parece que a chuva pára no Continente na próxima Sexta feira.



Segundo que modelo? O GFS não é, de certeza.


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2022 às 23:31)

Potencial para trovoadas localmente fortes, difícil previsão, com incerteza ainda em alguns pontos, nomeadamente na questão da influencia de ar seco quer em altitude quer nas camadas baixas, e fracos gradientes verticais entre a superficie e os 2km que possam dificultar a iniciação convectiva. Ainda assim o potencial está lá e vale a pena manter a atenção.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 02:48)

A posição da frente poderá ser esta, cerca das 7h, quase na costa da Região Oeste (saída das 6h de ontem)






Ás 13h já terá entrado todo o litoral de Setúbal para norte, a chegar ao Algarve e ao Nordeste. Mas logo atrás virá a oclusão (saída das 12h)





À tarde fica instalada a circulação de sudoeste periférica da depressão atlântica (saída das18h)





Como se pode verificar, esta última saída e interpretação do MetOffice deixa dúvidas quanto às saídas anteriores: A frente oclusa dissipa-se e a frente fria que entrou ondula e volta a varrer o continente para norte? 

As cartas em spoiler são da saída das 12h, para de hoje (3ªfeira), à noite, até às 13h de 5ª.


Spoiler: Cartas 26-0h --> 27-12h




















Sexta e Sábado, promessa interessante de um núcleo perto da costa ocidental no dia 28, após duas frentes frias seguidas no dia 27:


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Out 2022 às 14:23)

Boa tarde.

Nestas cartas todas que o nosso caro @StormRic tem colocado, uma nota urge aqui anotar: reparem que nenhuma destas depressões e\ou frentes passa além de Espanha e França e entra pelo continente europeu, circundando o mesmo pelas ilhas britânicas e península escandinava.
É por esta razão que não temos mais chuva no interior ou no sul.

O anticiclone atlântico, AA, não deixa descer mais as depressões formadas a noroeste ou oeste da península ibérica, e os anticiclones que se apresentam num vasto campo dispersos pelo continente europeu, zona centro-oriental e zona mediterrânica, não permitem a entrada das depressões ao nível do eixo dos 40º-45ºC de latitude por essa Europa fora.

Tudo passa algo de raspão, sendo claramente beneficiada a zona mais noroeste da península ibérica.
Nas próximas semanas, se o anticiclone se mantiver na Europa central, ao menos que arrefeça bem essa área. Com isso os choques de massa de ar frio\seco-quente\húmido poderiam beneficiar-nos e trazer mais chuva ao continente.


----------



## tonítruo (25 Out 2022 às 14:44)

Aristocrata disse:


> Reparem que nenhuma destas depressões e\ou frentes passa além de Espanha e França e entra pelo continente europeu, circundando o mesmo pelas ilhas britânicas e península escandinava.


Mas isso não é o normal? Pelo menos sempre que tenho visto uma depressão mais forte (núcleos abaixo de 990-980hPa) dirigir-se à Península Ibérica, ou faz uma viragem para nordeste/norte ou atravessa a península já em fase de dissipação (pelo que é raríssimo ver pressões abaixo de 1000hPa aqui no sul) ou, até às vezes, estaciona antes de chegar à península e dissipa-se aí...
Mas eu não sigo o tempo há tanto tempo quanto outros utilizadores do fórum, talvez me possam educar sobre os padrões destas depressões...


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Out 2022 às 14:52)

tonítruo disse:


> Mas isso não é o normal? Pelo menos sempre que tenho visto uma depressão mais forte (núcleos abaixo de 990-980hPa) dirigir-se à Península Ibérica, ou faz uma viragem para nordeste/norte ou atravessa a península já em fase de dissipação (pelo que é raríssimo ver pressões abaixo de 1000hPa aqui no sul) ou, até às vezes, estaciona antes de chegar à península e dissipa-se aí...
> Mas eu não sigo o tempo à tanto tempo quanto outros utilizadores do fórum, talvez me possam educar sobre os padrões destas depressões...


Até é normal acontecer nesta altura, a questão aqui é que as altas pressões no continente europeu estão muito persistentes este ano. Daí a grande seca que também grassa na Europa central nesta altura, com grandes rios em baixo, níveis históricos entram na casa das várias centenas de anos.
É esta quebra das altas pressões que muitas vezes leva à entrada das depressões atlânticas pela França ou norte da península ibérica. E são precisamente estas que nos favorecem mais.


----------



## stormy (25 Out 2022 às 17:23)

Preparando uma noitada de nowcasting...


----------



## stormy (25 Out 2022 às 17:58)

O nosso algoritmo de previsão convectiva ( https://bestweather.org/mapas/carta...al-atlantic/bwsi-surface/2022-10-26T09:00:00Z ) baseado no ARPEGE, continua a insistir numa faixa de maior probabilidade de atividade convectiva, ao longo de uma frente quente. Ao dia de hoje parece que esta frente irá avançar rapidamente para norte, sendo que toda a faixa litoral norte e centro poderá ser afetada.

O sinal reduziu um pouco em intensidade, o que significa que a atividade poderá ser mais isolada. Persistem algumas duvidas relacionadas com a presença de ar quente e seco saariano aos 800-700hpa que poderá dificultar a iniciação convectiva.

Ainda assim a faixa litoral a norte de Sines/Setúbal deverá manter em atenção a possibilidade de algumas trovoadas localmente organizadas e intensas.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Out 2022 às 18:08)

Espanha e França em Alerta para calor, com algumas regiões de Espanha a atingirem os 35°C , alguma hipótese desse calor fora época nos atingir?


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 18:34)

stormy disse:


> Potencial para trovoadas localmente fortes, difícil previsão, com incerteza ainda em alguns pontos, nomeadamente na questão da influencia de ar seco quer em altitude quer nas camadas baixas, e fracos gradientes verticais entre a superficie e os 2km que possam dificultar a iniciação convectiva. Ainda assim o potencial está lá e vale a pena manter a atenção.



Acertou em cheio hoje!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Out 2022 às 20:03)

jamestorm disse:


> Espanha e França em Alerta para calor, com algumas regiões de Espanha a atingirem os 35°C , alguma hipótese desse calor fora época nos atingir?


Com a depressão no Atlântico a influenciar o tempo em Portugal Continental com uma corrente de oeste/sudoeste? Muito improvável.

Mesmo que tivéssemos essa alta pressão em cima de nós, não teríamos esse calor todo por conta da geografia. Em grande medida, o calor que Espanha e França estão a enfrentar deve-se à subida da dorsal nesta posição específica, que está a transportar ar quente do deserto do Saara e poeirada para grande parte do continente europeu. Isso é bem visível neste mapa: 





Ainda assim, com a oscilação da dorsal e o relativo afastamento da depressão nos próximos dias, a "pluma de calor" vai rasteirar o Alentejo. Nos próximos dias estão previstos 29ºC em localidades raianas do Alentejo e Vale do Guadiana, como Barrancos, Alcoutim ou Elvas, e a metade leste do Alentejo deverá ter temperaturas acima dos 25ºC - no entanto isso será apenas por uns dias, pois a partir do próximo fim-de-semana está prevista uma descida das temperaturas, com a entrada duma massa de ar mais fria devido a uma superfície frontal: 





Depois ainda é uma incógnita e há uma grande divergência entre os modelos e inclusive entre as saídas dos diferentes modelos - mas vêm aí tempos interessantes. A seguir com atenção...


----------



## jamestorm (25 Out 2022 às 21:50)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Com a depressão no Atlântico a influenciar o tempo em Portugal Continental com uma corrente de oeste/sudoeste? Muito improvável.
> 
> Mesmo que tivéssemos essa alta pressão em cima de nós, não teríamos esse calor todo por conta da geografia. Em grande medida, o calor que Espanha e França estão a enfrentar deve-se à subida da dorsal nesta posição específica, que está a transportar ar quente do deserto do Saara e poeirada para grande parte do continente europeu. Isso é bem visível neste mapa:
> 
> ...


Obrigada pela resposta detalhada, excelente!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2022 às 16:41)

NAO negativa mais uma vez em plena ação:






Na troca entre meses a NAO estabiliza mais/tende positivo, pelo que teremos um regime mais de dorsal de AA, que mesmo assim costuma trazer alguma chuva para o norte:






Para a 1a quinzena de Novembro pode haver o típico bloqueio de AA, vamos ver se ele "se consegue fixar".


----------



## Northern Lights (27 Out 2022 às 12:14)

Bem, parece que por aqui a festa termina este fim-de-semana, com o regresso do tempo mais seco pelo mês de Novembro a dentro.
Pelo menos que as temperaturas desçam para valores mais normais para esta época (temperaturas máximas abaixo dos 20 ºC e mínimas abaixo dos 14/15 ºC).




(Meteograma GFS)





IMPA (ECMWF)


A chuva que caiu e que deverá cair até ao inicio da próxima semana, não é de todo suficiente para acabar com a seca. Mas pelo menos deu uma boa ajuda   
Que Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro sejam animados, é o que mais desejo 




Longo prazo (Accuweather)


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2022 às 13:12)

Por aqui, não se vê nenhuma luz ao fundo do túnel, Outubro nada mudou e Novembro vai pelo mesmo caminho, falha este trimestre e estamos bem tramados


----------



## rozzo (27 Out 2022 às 18:59)

Podem sff terminar com as conversas tipo chat neste tópico?

Obrigado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Out 2022 às 22:59)

Index NAO a mudar para positivo, maioria dos modelos a concordar.






Até dia 31 de Outubro ainda temos um sistema secundário da baixa pressão da Islândia, com núcleo de 997 hPa no Golfo da Biscaia, com o sistema quente e frio a afetar o continente durante o dia todo, para limpar o mês.

Não há sinais de bloqueio "fatal" anticiclónico, apesar da positividade da oscilação atlântica. Ainda teremos frentes a cruzar Portugal aquando as substituições do AA. Temperaturas mínimas vão finalmente tombar.

Parece haver uma ciclogénese explosida para o dia 4/5, nada que a Islândia não esteja habituada. Núcleo de 950 hPa.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2022 às 02:15)

A ciclogénese explosiva, a primeira deste Outono a produzir uma profunda depressão a 940 hPa, está prevista para 6ªfeira dia 4.

Mas antes, esta é a previsão para hoje, 3ªfeira, primeiro de Novembro:

Um centro de altas pressões estaciona temporariamente a Oeste da península, após a lenta progressão dos restos da frente fria para sueste, e afastando outra frente para norte.

















Na quarta-feira, os dois sistemas frontais formados na área dos Açores progridem para Leste/ENE, enquanto o centro de altas pressões temporário se desvanece e outro a noroeste do arquipélago avança rapidamente para Leste/ESE na retaguarda do complexo frontal.
Ao fim do dia, a primeira frente quente estará próxima do Noroeste peninsular, com o pequeno núcleo depressionário associado em frente à costa oeste da Galiza.









Na 5ªfeira, dia 3, estes sistemas frontais terão progredido rapidamente para ENE/NE e os pequenos núcleos de baixa pressão terão praticamente perdido identidade, restando de todo o conjunto uma extensa frente fria com ondulações. Esta frente, orientada de OSO para NE, entrará em dissipação à medida que descer em latitude varrendo o território continental de Norte para Sul.




Entretanto está a sul do Cabo Farewell, ponta sul da Groenlândia, a depressão 977 hPa que vai sofrer uma ciclogénese explosiva ao absorver outro centro 984 hPa a oeste dos Açores, descendo a pressão central de 37 hPa em 24 horas.


Às 12h de 6ªfeira, estará formada uma depressão 940 hPa, mas a pressão antes ou depois poderá atingir valores mais baixos.





24 horas depois, no Sábado, e a dirigir-se para a Islândia, a pressão estará já em subida, 951 hPa.





O sistema frontal, associado a esta profunda mas longínqua depressão, deverá forçar a sua progressão na direcção da península erodindo a crista anticiclonica; a frente quente começará a entrar pelo noroeste e prolongando-se pelo centro e sul paralelamente à costa ocidental.


----------

